# Lucius the eternal help?



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, its not for me, its for my cousin who has recently started up playing 40k (blakjak) comes on here somtimes.
He is currently building his emperors children(slaanesh) army.
Well what he wants is some hints on how to use lucius the eternal effectively, as his first game is next week.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

my buddy use's him as a lone figure kinda guy and heads to the closest unit to CC. other then that i use my nurgle prince or termie lords. i recently just accuired a lord/sorcerer with wings. if i had the book i could try to provide insight.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got the book, ive been playing Death Guard a while now. But he wanted someones opinions of somebody who has used him before. Thanks, though.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Just remeber he is only strength 4 so he isn't super awesome. But what i have found is that you should put him in a CC focused noise marine squad with just a blastmaster and aspiring champ with doom siren and pw or pf in a rhino. This unit works best against marines in cover as you have 2 doomsirens and a weapon that can pin. This is at least how i use him and it works rather well.


----------

